# Vedo tutto come allo specchio!!![SOLVED]

## pigreco

Sono riuscito a installare gentoo su ppc con non poche difficolta, e adesso quando mi sia vvia vedo tutto al contrario sullo schermo come se fosse allo specchio.....

se qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti sono bebe accetti,

saluti e grazieLast edited by pigreco on Thu Nov 17, 2005 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> quando mi sia vvia vedo tutto al contrario sullo schermo come se fosse allo specchio.....

 

 :Shocked: 

allo specchio?

come più volte ripetuto e presente sulle guidelines del forum, nessuno ha la sfera magica per capire cosa ti è successo.

Sarebbe utile sapere qualche specifica in più, sul tuo hardware, e sul software, tipo il kernel che stai usando e la stringa di boot all'avvio e soprattutto quando questo accade, precisamente, tipo la console all'avvio e X. 

Poi magari potrebbero venire fuori altre cose che sarebbe utile sapere...

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> se qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti sono bebe accetti

 

nghé ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

metti uno specchio di fianco...

scherzi a parte questa non l'ho mai sentita..

ma sotto xorg o in console?

ciao

----------

## federico

Bhe e' figo... Ci fai uno shot?

Fede

----------

## luna80

beh allora non sono l'unica che è stata sopresa dalla cosa!

mi sembra davvero alquanto curiosa!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

quindi i comandi li devi scrivere al contrario! figo!   :Laughing: 

```
cnys egreme#
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Me vota screenshot!!! 

Ceto che dopo le gallery con BSOD di windows  potrebbero farne anche con gli errori più assurdi di Xorg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Me vota screenshot!!! 
> 
> Ceto che dopo le gallery con BSOD di windows  potrebbero farne anche con gli errori più assurdi di Xorg 

 

Bhè, anche se non ha ancora confermato che è un problema di X.org, mi sembra un'ottima idea!!!

```
dlrow pUd- egreme #
```

Cheffigata!!!

Screenshot, screenshot, screenshot  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

ma poro!!

stiamo rispondendo in tanti curiositi dalla cosa ma nessuno sa dargli una mano...mi spiace!

tra poco arriva il ricatto: "prima mi date un qualche consiglio concreto e poi vi do lo screeshot"   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> stiamo rispondendo in tanti curiositi dalla cosa ma nessuno sa dargli una mano...mi spiace!

 

Vero, ma possiamo dire a nostra discolpa che in effetti non sappiamo niente, neanche se il problema è a livello di X.org o prima!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

infatti... magari ha solo posizionato al contrario il monitor.. ci servono più info! (e lo screen ovviamente!)

----------

## pigreco

Salve a tutti,

vedo che la cosa vi ha incuriosito alquanto, anche a me sembra stranissima. Io ho appena finito di installare gentoo,  dopo un pò di problemi con yaboot, in pratica ero al mio primo boot e il sistema è quello base senza nè X nè altro.

La prima impressione, di ieri sera era che vedessi tutto a specchio, ma era tardi e il mare di caratteri dell'avvio fino al prompt mi hanno confuso, in realtà, ripensandoci, non è proprio a specchio ma il testo è tutto scritto da dx verso sx.

Non ho capito esattamente in che punto del caricamento del sistema cominci la cosa ma quando giungo al prompt ho tutto lo schermo con scritte al contrario. Non ho ancora fatto molte prove visto che si tratta della mia macchina 'ufficiale' da cui vi sto scrivendo, ad ogni modo i comandi vanno realmente scritti al contrario. Non ho nemmeno idea di come si possa fare uno snapshot da console.....

Il sistema è Dual PowerMac G5 con processori a 2.0GH e il kernel è 2.6, ottenuto con l' 'emerge gentoo-sources' come da guida.

Se c'è bisogno di informazioni + dettagliate le posso reperire solamente con un pò di calma, quando non lavoro, riavviando il sistema, 

spero che come inizio possa bastare,

saluti

----------

## .:deadhead:.

[fantainformatica ON]la palese manfestazione della lacerazione big-endian little-endian che si manifesta sullo schermo? Il primo PPC in crisi di identita ?   :Laughing:  [fantainformatic OFF]

qualche link a riguardo big|little endian

http://www.cs.umass.edu/~verts/cs32/endian.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> [fantainformatica ON]la palese manfestazione della lacerazione big-endian little-endian che si manifesta sullo schermo? Il primo PPC in crisi di identita ?   [fantainformatic OFF]
> 
> 

 

Credo che dovrebbero cominciare a proporre delle multe per chi si siede davanti ad un PC dopo aver bevuto.   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credo che dovrebbero cominciare a proporre delle multe per chi si siede davanti ad un PC dopo aver bevuto.  

 

Perché mi vuoi de male???? Che ti ho fatto   :Twisted Evil: 

Se lo facessero davvero avrei l`ergastolo   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ma poro!!
> 
> stiamo rispondendo in tanti curiositi dalla cosa ma nessuno sa dargli una mano...mi spiace!

 

Beh, devo dire che la situazione é a dir poco curiosa.

pigreco, dal momento che nessuno ha mai sentito una cosa simile, dovresti essere più specifico possibile.

Questo significa specificare se effettivamente scrive al contrario o se si tratta di caratteri "a caso", in quale momento del boot si verifica il fenomeno (ovvero i messaggi che vengono scritti prima...), se il cambiamento avviene ribaltando lo schermo oppure semplicemente inizia a scrivere al contrario.... e tutte le altre cose che noti facendo il boot.

Ah si, quando arriva alla login: (o ":nigol", che dir si voglia...) prova a scrivere qualcosa, e guarda se scrive da desra verso sinistra.

Detto così, ed escludendo lo spiritismo, mi viene in mente il driver della scheda video bacato o qualche plugin per scrivere in arabo (o comunque una lingua che si scrive da destra a sinistra).

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> qualche plugin per scrivere in arabo (o comunque una lingua che si scrive da destra a sinistra).

 

anche secondo me inavvertitamente hai fatto così, ammetto che non ho mai provato ma suppongo che il risultato sia quello che vedi tu...

----------

## pigreco

......grazie a tutti, fra poco riavvio e vi dò tutte le informazioni in diretta

----------

## pigreco

allora....quando riavvio al caricamento di 'smp.core' avviene il cambiamento e mi devo correggere, non vanno da dx a sx ma sono realmente specchiati tutti i caratteri, sinceramente non so cosa dirvi di + , fatemi domande!....e nè cosa controllare per rimediare.......

----------

## randomaze

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> allora....quando riavvio al caricamento di 'smp.core' avviene il cambiamento e mi devo correggere, non vanno da dx a sx ma sono realmente specchiati tutti i caratteri, sinceramente non so cosa dirvi di + , fatemi domande!....e nè cosa controllare per rimediare.......

 

Se sono specchiati il problema potrebbe essere nel driver grafico.

Che impostazioni usi per il framebuffer?

Un'altra prova potrebbe essere disabilitare l'smp visto che ti da il problema li...

Di che ppc stiamo parlando esattamente? Quanti processori e che scheda grafica usa? Stai compilando a 64 bit?

----------

## pigreco

ho fatto un giro in rete facendomi la stessa idea, io avevo compilato il kernel con nVidia framebuffer e con nvidia riva, ma sembra che entrambe possano darsoi noia, sinceramente non ne so molto è la prima volta che compilo un kernel.

Adesso sto ricompilandolo dopo avere tolto l' nvidia riva.

Il pppc e un PowerMac G5 con processori a 2.0Gh e si lo sto compilando a 64 bit, mentre riguardo altuo suggerimento sull'smp  mi chiedo se non è indispensabile per i multiprocessori?

----------

## randomaze

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> Il pppc e un PowerMac G5 con processori a 2.0Gh e si lo sto compilando a 64 bit, mentre riguardo altuo suggerimento sull'smp  mi chiedo se non è indispensabile per i multiprocessori?

 

E' indispensabile per usare piú processori. Tuttavia non avevi ancora detto che avevi un multiprocessore (o forse lo hai detto in qualche altro thread... ma se ricordassi tutto l'hw elencato nei post mi farei chiamare "google base").

Peraltro, quando ci sono problemi strani é il caso innanzitutto di isolare il problema. E quindi di fare varie prove anche se questo significa usare solo un processore invece di n (quello che succede eliminando l'smp).

O anche di eliminare il supporto nvidia per provare il vesa, o ancora eliminare del tutto la grafica del framebuffer.

Purtroppo hai un computer bellissimo, ma non sembra ci sono tutti i dati dei componenti per farlo funzionare decentemente con software open.

----------

## pigreco

.....................sig! sempre peggio senza nvidia riva mi si pianta prima del prompt, ma leggere l'output è veramente arduo....

può essere ch ho fatto male a cambiare la risoluzione del video nel menuconfig?

----------

## pigreco

la tua risposta mi abbatte definitivamente, non credo di poter passare altre ore davanti allo schermo solo per ottenere un pessimo risultato.

Mi dispiace moltissimo, ero passato ad un G5 perchè i pc (su cui usavo linux) mi hanno sempre fatto dannare con problemi hardware e Macosx è un bel sistema, ma credo che dovro rinunciare nell'impresa viste le aspettative.......

----------

## Peach

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> .....................sig! sempre peggio senza nvidia riva mi si pianta prima del prompt, ma leggere l'output è veramente arduo....
> 
> può essere ch ho fatto male a cambiare la risoluzione del video nel menuconfig?

 

sei un pazzo o un rabdomante se stai cercando di far funzionare i driver rivafb... o forse ho capito male!

posteresti la configurazione del kernel riguardo la sezione Drivers/Grafica  :Question: 

E anche la stringa di boot che usi.

ciao (e nn demordere)

----------

## pigreco

...non so che dire ogni volta che metto le mani sul kernel e ricompilo le cose vanno sempre peggio, adesso c'è solo l'openfirmware e quando arriva all'smp la console sparisce (ho fatto male ha specificare 2 proc nella compilazione del kernel?), forse come dice randomaze effettivamente il supporto per il G5 è veramente scarso e non vale la pena, nessuno può portare la propria testimonianza? inoltre come faccio a postare le cose che ho durante il lavoro con  il live cd? devo usare linxs2?

...sono sempre + dubbioso....

----------

## randomaze

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> forse come dice randomaze effettivamente il supporto per il G5 è veramente scarso e non vale la pena, nessuno può portare la propria testimonianza? inoltre come faccio a postare le cose che ho durante il lavoro con  il live cd? devo usare linxs2?

 

Calma e non ti abbattere.

Partiamo dal LiveCD.

Con il LiveCD funziona tutto? Vedi i processori e la grafica?

----------

## pigreco

si il livecd non dà nessun problema

----------

## Luca89

allora puoi provare a bootare con il kernel del livecd oppure compilarne uno con genkernel.

----------

## pigreco

con genkernel avevo avuto un pò di problemi e non ho più riprovato...ma ci posso ritentare, invece come faccio per usare il kernel del livecd?,

ma prima di diventare matto conosci qualcuno che lavora felicemente con gentoo su G5?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a sto punto, boota da liveCD, chroot dentro il sistema installato, ricompila il kernel senza quel supporto al multiproc e vedi cosa fa.

//EDIT, caspita , mi sa che siam già andati avanti.

Cmq confermo che nella guida gentoo c'è scritto cosa devi fare per usare il kernel del liveCD, prova a bootar con quello

----------

## Peach

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> inoltre come faccio a postare le cose che ho durante il lavoro con  il live cd? devo usare linxs2?

 

la risposta è positiva:

```
$ links -g http://forums.gentoo.org
```

se vuoi puoi avere anche il supporto per il mouse sotto il framebuffer con gpm, se nn erro dovrebbe partire automaticamente altrimenti lo starti con 

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm start
```

hm...  nn mi viene in mente altro.

----------

## pigreco

sto provando con genkernel, dopo

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-config-2.6
```

e 

```
genkernel all
```

ho due errori:

```
Linux Kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 for ppc64...

ERROR: error: No kernel . config specified, or file not found!
```

.....era questo il problema che avevo incontrato, avete idea di dove stia il problema?

----------

## pigreco

spiegatemi una cosa, adesso sto compilando il kernel-2.6.g5 contenuto in /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/, è un kernel generico per g5 oppure è quello creato dal livecd?

----------

## randomaze

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> .....era questo il problema che avevo incontrato, avete idea di dove stia il problema?

 

Si, nel fatto che genkernel non supporta ppc64. Avevo il dubbio ma non ne ero sicuro...

Puoi usare direttamente il kernel del LiveCD seguendo questa guida

O puoi anche compilare un kernel partendo dalla configurazione del liveCD:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig
```

e dopo procedi normalmente.

Secondo me ti conviene seguire la prima strada (copiare il kernel del LiveCD), in modo da avere una entry funzionante in yaboot.

Dopo aggiungere una entry di test e iniziare a vedere come ottenere un altro kernel, magari partendo dal secondo consiglio che ti ho dato (ovvero compilare con kernel partendo dalla configurazione del LiveCD)

----------

## randomaze

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> spiegatemi una cosa, adesso sto compilando il kernel-2.6.g5 contenuto in /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/, è un kernel generico per g5 oppure è quello creato dal livecd?

 

In /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/ non c'é nessun kernel, solo i files di configurazione di genkernel.

Il kernel é (o meglio dovrebbe essere) in /usr/src/linux ed é l'unico kernel possibile per linux, che viene configurato in modo da compilare le parti per l'architettura di riferimento.

----------

## pigreco

si scusami mi sono sbagliato comunque sto provando con il file ottenuto con il comando: 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config
```

ora vediamo come va

----------

## pigreco

...............AVVIATO CON SUCCESSO!!!!......  :Laughing:   vi ringrazio tutti moltissimo per la vostra disponibilità anche se temo che risentirete parlare di me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> ...............AVVIATO CON SUCCESSO!!!!......

 

grande  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

Azz hai gia' risolto, io stavo per consigliarti di usare rev  :Smile: 

----------

## pigreco

.......rev? non so cosa è

----------

## neon

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> .......rev? non so cosa ï¿½

 

Diciamo che se un giorno dovessi avere nostalgia del tuo schermo a specchio potresti aprire la console ed avviare:

```
$ rev
```

e poi scrivi quello che vuoi  :Wink: 

----------

